# Rolling Garden Seats



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

I am 65, I just had back surgery, not really serious but just enough to slow me down.
I plant a garden every year but it is becoming harder as I age. That being said how do you all deal with the bending over, weeding, setting out plants and activities like these?
I set out 105 broccoli sets and 120 sets of garlic before my surgery. It was not easy.
I am researching a rolling garden seat but I need something that I could use in a plowed garden space.
Have any of ya'll had any experience with these?
I want to increase my garden size as I am more than likely going to retire at the end of this year and would like to grow a lot more garlic and would like to establish an asparagus bed both of which would require a LOT of bending.
Please offer any advice based on your experience.

Thanks in advance, dsmythe


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have one that I like a good deal. I think it was like 60.00. Has pneumatic tires and a little basket to hold your tools and drink.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I think you need raised beds--going to be hard to get up and down from the rolling seats, isnt it?


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Agree with raised beds. I've used a rolling Rubbermaid seat for years, but it's hard to roll easily on lawn, much less plowed ground. 

Someone here did build a two seat rolling go-cart looking contraption with a roof that he uses on plowed earth. It looks amazing, but building that would be way above my skill set.


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a garden kneeler that can be used as a seat, but i don't use it as either. I usually end up with it in the seat position, me kneeling behind it and resting my rib cage on the seat part. It takes all the weight off my back and knees, my arms are free to weed, and i can push up off it to stand up. I have a bad back and a bad knee and can't put weight on it when i kneel. And as a retiree, i can take my time in the garden.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you all for all of the responses.
Yes, I think that the raised beds are great. I fixed a nice long one for my wife when she lost a leg to diabetes, she loved it. I use it now, we have broccoli and kale planted there. I had our parking space cemented and had them build a wall on one side. I backfilled it. There is room to go longer so that is something I need to get to work on this winter.
I wish I could see the "contraption" built like a go cart. I have had that thought replaying in my mind also. I saw one that was used to pick asparagus but it was very large but would be nice if it was scaled down. It is just me and the garden. Santa Claus is more than likely going to bring me a seat like the one shown above. I really like it and have been looking at that particular model.
Thank You ALL again for your input. It is greatly needed and appreciated.

Dsmythe


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

When I used my little yard wagon to sit and push myself around the yard to weed and stuff, i'd just push to some place I could grab something and pull myself up from the seated position. Worked well and didn't worry the neighbors as much as when they'd find me laying on the ground to weed. 

Mon


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Amazon

Or check here


----------



## Red_Leg (Apr 13, 2015)

sisterpine said:


> I have one that I like a good deal. I think it was like 60.00. Has pneumatic tires and a little basket to hold your tools and drink.


I've got one of these. It's great.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think it&#8217;s time to start thinking about raised beds. I don&#8217;t mean a lasagne garden, I mean raised high. DH has made pots out of storage tubs. You take a tub, use the lid as the shelf. Put the shelf a few inches above the bottom. Put hole in the shelf for the pvc pipe. Put soil in. There&#8217;s more to it, of course. You water the plant(s) by pouring water into the pac pipe, water goes into the bottom. Soil always has just the right amount of water. He has grown tomatoes, bell peppers, green beans, and a few other things this way. Very easy to access the fruit and very little weeding. 

One winter we brought a Mexico Midget tomato plant into the house. Put a big cage around it and had little tomatoes most of the winter. When the weather warmed up we put the plant outside again and started the summer with a huge tomato plant.

You might not want to put all of your garden into containers, but you could gradually move over to containers for up to half of your plants.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Maura, the wicking mats are excellent to put on top of the lid, under the dirt. one end wraps under to wick the water up into the rest of it


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

Maura;
I like your idea but I would love to _*see*_ what you all did. I do need raised beds. Could you post a picture? I would love to take a look if that is possible.
Thanks, Dsmythe


----------



## FlowrsETC (Jan 23, 2012)

I have one like sister pine posted. I do not have raised beds. I'm short and needed the seating frame shortened. It would work perfect for raised beds. I currently use a milk crate.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd like to build something like this...


----------

